# cerazette pill and miscarriage



## debzie

Hello ladies
McI have just been reading another thread on the pill lowering your chance of misscarriage. Everyone posted seems tohave experience of stopping the pill then falling pregnant only to misscarry. I was on cerazette since the birth of my daughter in 2008 came off it in august and got a bfp 25/9/10 only to start spotting and eventially be diagnosed with a mmc on the 2/11/10. Was just wondering how many others have had this happen too might go a way to explaining why it happened?? X


----------



## Monkey12

debzie said:


> Hello ladies
> McI have just been reading another thread on the pill lowering your chance of misscarriage. Everyone posted seems tohave experience of stopping the pill then falling pregnant only to misscarry. I was on cerazette since the birth of my daughter in 2008 came off it in august and got a bfp 25/9/10 only to start spotting and eventially be diagnosed with a mmc on the 2/11/10. Was just wondering how many others have had this happen too might go a way to explaining why it happened?? X

HI 

i was on Cerezette, came off the pill and fell pregnant straight away only to m/c at 7 weeks :(
Doctor seemed to think that the pill might have still been in my system and would have prevented the pregnancy from developing :(


----------



## KimmyB

Hi, I was on cerazette for a few years. I stopped it and got a BFP 5 weeks later. That pregnancy was ectopic (implanted in my left fallopian tube) the tube ruptured and had to be removed. I was told cerazette does increase the risk of ectopic pregnancy (I know it's a different kind of loss to a miscarriage but still, strange isn't it?)
xxx


----------



## izzywizzy

Hi there, I was on cerazette for around four years, for the past three years have not had a period. In January I had a bleed for two weeks (very heavy etc), my GP thinks I had MC despite taking pill, this left me feeling confused and emotional.

Since this happened I have stopped taking pill altogether and will let nature take it's course. Husband and I will be happy to conceive. Up to now no withdrawel bleed or sign of period. No positive ov test either although have seen changes on test line. Guess I'll just have to be patient and see what happens! 

Anyone had any similar experience?


----------



## Gwyllion

Funny you should say that, after my first son was born i started taking Cerazette whilst i was breastfeeding and because it seemed (having probelms with it now) to work well with my body (no other hormone really gel's as body just goes all 'wonky') so they kept me on it. I stopped taking it as we decided to Give Oliver a brother or sister since family was spoiling him something rotten. I fell pregnant 2 months or so after stopping the pill (rough estimate as i dont 'actively' try - its the case of it happens when it happens) and found out on my 12 weeks scan that i'd miscarried at 5 weeks. They never mentioned the pill at all. Makes sense now though.

If i knew the pill was to do with it, i'd not of gone back on to it. And then i'd not be having problems now that i'm back off it again =.=


----------



## debzie

We all look for reasons when we miscarry but it is more than coincidence I think. Thankyou ladies and so sorry for your losses. To quote another thread cerezette is evil.


----------



## Neversaynever

I was on on Microgynon for over ten years, came off it in October last year, fell pregnant on second cycle and also had a MMC at 11+5.

I had never heard of this before but I guess it would make sense? Saying that, losing your child will never make sense.

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just came across this when googling cerazette. They put me on it when I was breast feeding dd. I couldn't take it for long as I had such evil side effects but wondered if it could have had anything to do with it.


----------



## debzie

Hi mrs mig I posted this thread following my first. mmc but went on to have another suppose the NXP could still be affecting my hormones as ihave read it can take up to 2 years for full fertility to return. Guess we all look for answers but i think the bcp does lead to an increase risk. X


----------



## heva510

Hi i was on cerazette for ove. 3 yrs and became pg whilst taking it stopped as soon as found out and had a mmc with twins at 14 wks pg this was 20 months ago x I now have a son 6 months old and we are ttc again sadly we had m/c 3 months ago :( x


----------



## debzie

So sorry for your losses heva. The more you read into it the more it seems that there. is a link surely. Hopw 2012 brings you another rainbow baby. x


----------



## heva510

Thankyou debzie x hope you get your rainbow baby this yr x and I for one would never touch cerezzette again x


----------



## debzie

me neither and I have warned many of my friends about it too. Its evil. x


----------

